# parking lot in Columbia



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Rob I got a phone call from a friend that belongs to a gym in Columbia and he told me that they are looking for someone for snow removal. I thought that you may be interested let me know and I will pass your name.


Frank


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

Sounds good let me know I will be in that area.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*lot*

Hey Rob 
Got another call for you over on gateway drive a medical center thats were the gym is too. They are going to call me back with POC and I will forward it to you

Frank
Got my new truck today very nice


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

That gym sucks! I bet I know which one it is I had it last year, and all they did was complain about the pricing. But, of course they want top notch service, to match a low price. I had words with the GM and he was so arrogant. He can't see past his own face. Just be careful Rob.

Not to hijack the thread, but I just you guys to know that I'm not moving to Waldorf. I'm staying in the area.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*parking lot*

Jamie
I don't know much about expect a co worker goes to the gym and told me that they was lloking for someone. I haven't talk to him about it anymore. I didn't think you was moving but taken some accounts over down there and looking for sub for there.

Frank


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

There is just no work force down there. I posted stuff here, and on other sites, and had no responses. I even offered travel time for the hell of it. No response. Oh well. I don't know what else to do. Lee had said there are other contractors down there to eat up the contracts, but no subs... strange, yet true I guess. Anyway, if it is the same gym, I hope Rob doesn't get it, only because they are the most ignorant, and arrogant bunch of people. They think everybody should be charging them Minnesota priceing (main office), and they can't believe the prices down here. Let some stupid shmuck get it. Just my two cents.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*lot*

I can't believe that there is no subs down there looking for work but it could be to early still

Frank


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Frank;

you suck! I actually believed you, too! Rob ratted you out.


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

I did not, I simply stated that "WE where just jerking your chain" and to see if you would respond to the post, we had not heard from you since the last time it was below 60 degrees. By the way Fords don't like Meyer plows, I have and idea since Lee opened the Meyers dealership he most likely is getting rid of his Western plows you might be able to get a great deal, well at least a good deal on them......... Maybe. "Well if that doesn't prompt a phone call I don't what will:waving: "


----------

